# Can a racing pigeon pair with Fantail



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello

I have few white indian fantails. Few days ago, a black racing pigeon (not gray ferral) appeared sitting outside my pigeon loft, I can say he/she was a pet bird because he/she have a plastic ring in one leg, and nails are also black , may be nail polish ? he/she Seems hungry, I went near and he did not fly, i opened my loft door so my fantails came out and i put their feed and water. The racing pigeon also start eating/drinking even took bath along with fantails.

After 2 hours of entertainment near sunset i pushed my pigeons towards loft, first guest racing pigeon flew and sit on the roof top, when i was about to close the loft door, he sprint fly and entered the loft, so i got no choice, i closed the door.

Next morning i again open the loft door and all pigeon came out, feeding drinking, Guest pigeon remained there and went back to loft along with fantails.

Now it is 5 dyas, guest pigeon (i named him/her blackie) even did few flights around the house but came back and happily living with fantails, i dont want to kick him out. It is his choice to live with them.

So my question is, Will he/she make pair with white indian fantails ??? Will they have kids ? will kids survive ? I am kind of excited about results.

What should i do ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

First thing's first,you should not instantly introduce any feral or other bought/caught pigeon to your flock of healthy birds. He could be having parasites and/or disease which he will pass on to your pigeons. Best if you keep him isolated away from your birds and moniter him if he's doing fine. Then you can keep him in loft.

Yes Blackie can pair with your fantails. But the offsprings would neither home efficiently as homers do nor he would have all the characters of a fantail. The offsprings would be mixbreed with no good future,can only be kept to pet and feed


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

here are some pics, and thanks for the info.


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

few more pictures


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Wow, your fantails are so beautiful. Thanx for sharing the pics.
Blackie is also a handsome homer cock LL. I would have tried to get a beautiful homer lady for him if I he had visited my place or would have swaped him for another fantail.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think the black one is a homer from what I can see. Looks more like a roller or tumbler. It really doesn't matter tho because any young you get off it will be mixed breed anyway. Its a pretty bird and I hope you post some pictures of any young that you may get off it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its probably a mix breed. The size of that bird is bigger than roller or tumbler(first pic)


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Since everything is said I have to repeat It again, 
Don't introduce any new pigeons to your flock before 30 Days (At least) of quarantine. That's a rule Number one.

Yes you can Pair Blackie with any other pigeon breed, IT'S up to YOU to consider if you want their babies because unless you have a plan you're going to get plain pigeons that you can't Show/Race/sell.

Also blackie doesn't look like a homer the standing and the headshape is more "roller" (*YOU SAID it did few flights around the house ... Did you notice any flipping , tumbling ??)*
I'd say to consider him a mix and get him an appropriate mate.


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks all, i always find very nice pigeon loving people on this forum.
as for quarantine, i understand wat u mean. will try to follow.
as for his flight, i have seen him doing sudden dives, he dot do back flip but sometimes he do sudden moves similar to f16 roll. he do it so fast that so far i cant be sure if he fully roll or just a twist. but he dont do that very often. he dont fly in circle around the house. he fly really like he is saying i am a free bird i can go straight, in circle, can dive and even join other flyng flocks but comes back to me. so far 3 flights . i started thinking it is more fun with flying pigeons as compare to heavy fantails.. iwill keep observing.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

topmop said:


> i have seen him doing sudden dives, he dot do back flip but sometimes he do sudden moves similar to f16 roll. he do it so fast that so far i cant be sure if he fully roll or just a twist. but he dont do that very often. he dont fly in circle around the house.


From this,he's a common highflyer mix breed.


topmop said:


> i started thinking it is more fun with flying pigeons


Yes its so much fun to watch them fly around the house. Gotta love it


----------

